
Software Has Diseconomies of Scale - mafro
http://allankelly.blogspot.com/2015/10/software-has-diseconomies-of-scale-not.html
======
brudgers
Recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10728057](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10728057)

